# car news- POLESTAR CONFIRMS WESTFIELD LONDON AS ITS FIRST UK SPACE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Westfield London chosen as first UK Space location for Polestar to ensure consumers enjoy a seamless and hassle-free customer journey
The Polestar Space at Westfield will open to the public in October 2020
Polestar in the UK also joins The Motor Ombudsman demonstrating its commitment to high standards when supplying customer cars
Polestar has announced the location of its first UK Space, located in Westfield London. Also known as Westfield White City or Westfield Shepherds Bush, the largest shopping centre in Europe was an obvious choice of location for the growing Swedish electric performance brand.








Working with Endeavour Automotive, Polestar's first UK Space will mirror the key attributes seen in the brand's Spaces already open elsewhere in Europe and in China. The unique retail proposition within the sector combines innovative design, technology, location and a seamless digital-first retail model. Set to open to the public in October, the Westfield Space will showcase the brand's Polestar 1 electric performance hybrid GT and the Polestar 2 fully-electric performance fastback.

John Caney, Chief Executive of Endeavour Automotive, says: "It's great to finally be able to announce our partnership with Polestar and the location of the brand's first Space in the country's capital. The Polestar journey in the UK is tremendously exciting, and we're proud to be part of it. As recent reviews of the Polestar 2 show, there is a high demand for the product and huge interest in the brand, so opening the Westfield Space couldn't have come at a better time."

The Westfield Space is situated at the heart of where people go to shop and relax, for a seamless and hassle-free customer journey. Minimalist design and integrated digital interactivity ensure the product remains the focus. Non-commissioned Polestar Specialists are there to inform consumers about the brand and its products before moving to the brand's website to order their car directly from the Swedish manufacturer.

"It was obvious that our first Space in the UK had to be in the country's capital, and the high-footfall and high quality location of Westfield London was an easy choice for us," says Polestar COO, Jonathan Goodman. "With the first customer Polestar 2 cars soon to land in the country, the next step in the journey is to open our first retail space and continue to engage with our growing customer base".

In the UK, Polestar has also gained accreditation to The Motor Ombudsman and its Chartered Trading Standards Institute (CTSI)-approved Motor Industry Code of Practice for New Cars. Polestar is the first electric car manufacturer to adhere to the body's recommended operating guidelines.

Polestar's accreditation to the Code of Practice underlines the brand's commitment to high standards, beyond those required by law, in relation to the supply of new cars and the cover provided to consumers by its new vehicle warranty products. By being a part of the Code, consumers have the important reassurance that Polestar has agreed to abide by the obligations laid down by the Code.

Polestar 2, the brand's second production model, is available to order at polestar.com/uk.


----------

